# Game of Thrones Theme (Live Players + HZ Percussion)



## Rv5 (Apr 10, 2014)

Second track from my YouTube release Epic Renditions album:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cUELYuzRGc

HZ Percussion, Spitfire Albions I, II and III fill out strings and extra percussion, especially the Metal Hits in Albion II. Luckily the string and brass players were great so they're doing most of the work.

Hope you like. I'm a geek at the best of times, but when it comes to trailers and Game of Thrones... I geeked out on this one.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 10, 2014)

Cool...but everyone except the piano player and the first violinist looks scared to death! Why? They should be having fun!


----------



## Rv5 (Apr 11, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Apr 11 said:


> Cool...but everyone except the piano player and the first violinist looks scared to death! Why? They should be having fun!



Hehe, yeah they were nervous - the footage is from the actual takes so they're focused on the performance... maybe next time I'll seperate the audio takes and the video takes. The piano player is me wooo! And the first violinist is one of the most impressive players I've had the pleasure of working with!


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Apr 11, 2014)

They were afraid of getting Sean Bean'd.


----------



## Rv5 (May 16, 2014)

Jacob Cadmus @ Fri Apr 11 said:


> They were afraid of getting Sean Bean'd.



Ha. That poor guy. I'd also said to them 'You play well or you die', a take on the 'You win or you die' tagline from GoT. Little did I know a lot of them hadn't seen GoT...


----------



## Izolus (May 16, 2014)

That's awesome, very impressive! :D

Also, mind if I ask how you got round to doing this? I'm pretty new to all of this 

EDIT: Also that compilation of Joffrey at the end is beautiful


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (May 16, 2014)

Rv5 @ Thu Apr 10 said:


> Spitfire Audio Hans Zimmer percussion is amazing. It was good timing purchasing it as it fits nicely with this theme. Spitfire's solo cello is also amazing and I must confess is hiding in the background to fatten out the solo cello in the track. This one was a lot of fun...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cUELYuzRGc
> 
> ...



Reverb work is great, can I ask how you did it?


----------



## Rv5 (May 17, 2014)

Izolus @ Sat May 17 said:


> mind if I ask how you got round to doing this? I'm pretty new to all of this



Not at all! I filmed a 'behind the scenes' making of I might put together someday, that'll give you a true insight; but it's basically just a passion - I thought of doing this 'epic renditions' album but wanted to work with live players - there are some 'orchestral renditions' up and around youtube of songs, but they're usually just samples or one person layering up. Combining the visuals and live sound was important. From there it's just logistics of getting players in the same room at the same time! It's also an excuse to push myself, meet new people and work with live musicians. Everyone there is giving up a Saturday or Sunday to make this happen so there is a shared passion and interest in the project which is really nice. Thankfully people seem to have responded really well to it. Any other questions feel free to ask!



Jeffrey Peterson @ Sat May 17 said:


> > Reverb work is great, can I ask how you did it?



Ah I'll need to go back into the mix and have a look for you but it's nothing conventional by any means. I did a lot of things I'd never really tried before - the brass swells in the main GoT Theme for example, I doubled the whole lot, left one and pushed one really wide and added a lot of processing. It gives a sense of space and 'natural-synthy' sound that you can't really hear, but it adds to the flavour. The cello has Spitfire's solo cello behind it. The vocal is two takes, panned slightly off, one pushed back with different treatment which gave an effect I liked. This I found gave a nice sense of space aside from the use of reverb. I used QL Spaces and some others. I'll go into the project and check for you in about a week, just away at the moment.

Thanks guys for listening and commenting!


----------



## Izolus (May 17, 2014)

Rv5 @ 17th May 2014 said:


> Izolus @ Sat May 17 said:
> 
> 
> > mind if I ask how you got round to doing this? I'm pretty new to all of this
> ...



Sounds awesome! I'm also massively jealous


----------



## Rv5 (Sep 10, 2014)

Sept 2014:

Hey all, interested in feedback on a new master. Was a mix I've spent a lot of time on, and a professional master, so be great to get some feedback from you lovely folk:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8aokfpvS7M


----------

